# Frangipani / Plumeria Wine



## David Violante (Dec 2, 2020)

I was looking through recipes here and came across a frangipani / plumeria wine recipe. It sounds very intriguing and if it tastes anything like the flower smells... 

So the recipe sounds straight forward except in the area of the yeast. One suggestion is 71B, other recipes relate a "general wine yeast". There are not many recipes. I think the one here is actually from Jack Keller. To that end, I'm looking for suggestions on a yeast that will take some time, ferment cooler to preserve aroma and flower nuances, and not strip too much from the flower profile. 

It's not your typical recipe, but I'm in Florida for a short while more and attempting to find some plumeria flowers that I can freeze and bring back to NY. Sounds like a good winter project. And while my head is in the tropics I might as well round the project out with some passion fruit and mango wine too...


----------



## salcoco (Dec 3, 2020)

71b has the characteristic you desire in a yeast


----------



## David Violante (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you @salcoco 

Looks like Plumeria goes dormant in November and December and starts blooming again in the March to April timeframe. There are a few online places that ship bulk blooms so I'll have to wait until then. To be continued ~


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 4, 2022)

OK I figured I better get this one done before my flowers were done blooming. I missed out on a ton of my yellow plumeria that have pretty much finished blooming but I got the bare minimum for a gallon batch.
Recipe calls for frozen white grape concentrate which you can’t get anymore, so wondering what to do instead. I’m going to use hibiscus tea for the water portion of it.

I’ve got white raisins, but have no idea if that will work or how much to use. Any suggestions ? I’ve got to get these flowers soaking tonight.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 4, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> OK I figured I better get this one done before my flowers were done blooming. I missed out on a ton of my yellow plumeria that have pretty much finished blooming but I got the bare minimum for a gallon batch.
> Recipe calls for frozen white grape concentrate which you can’t get anymore, so wondering what to do instead. I’m going to use hibiscus tea for the water portion of it.
> 
> I’ve got white raisins, but have no idea if that will work or how much to use. Any suggestions ? I’ve got to get these flowers soaking tonight.View attachment 90252
> View attachment 90253


Gorgeous!
How do they taste?

Raisins will absolutely work. I use them all the time - for the reason you mentioned.
I believe the general rule of thumb is 1lb raisins for 1/2 pint concentrate. I've had luck with less. My current procedure is to put them in warm water over night and then water and raisins into the blender, lower speed, then into primary.

Also...

I don't rinse my flowers when I'm pouring boiling water over them. Just what I do.

Also, flowers can be frozen.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 4, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Gorgeous!
> How do they taste?
> I don't rinse my flowers when I'm pouring boiling water over them. Just what I do.


I forgot to taste one, but when I poured boiling water on them they smelled divine. So yummy smelling And fragrant.
Wait… I tasted one that missed the bucket. Not really any sweet flavor at all.

there’s no pollen on them so I didn’t even think about rinsing them. Not even to get any bird poop off. 

minor edit:

my golden raisins were old and not very “golden“ but they are soaking now. The hibiscus tea colored the water tan anyhow.


----------



## David Violante (Jul 5, 2022)

Can’t wait to see how this comes out! They look wonderful! I agree with the raisins as Dave indicated. I think the concentrate is to add some body. You could do so with bananas also. So jealous!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## salcoco (Jul 5, 2022)

Welch's white grape juice is made from concentrate. use this instead of water/ other suppliers of juice can also be found just read the label


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 5, 2022)

salcoco said:


> Welch's white grape juice is made from concentrate. use this instead of water/ other suppliers of juice can also be found just read the label


I’ve used it once before. I wasn’t thrilled with it. It just seems the frozen was a little different.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 5, 2022)

Got a nice gentle ferment going. Because the raisins were old they made the liquid a brownish color. Also the hibiscus tea contributed to that. Be interesting to see how much it clears.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 6, 2022)

OK so even though the ferment is going it still reads 1.084.
i think I took the starting SG before all the sugar from the chopped up raisins registered ? I’ll check again later today.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm not sure from your posts, when did you add the yeast?

I usually don't bother with an SG measurement the next day after adding yeast. Any change is going to be minuscule...if there is a change. As long as I see evidence of fermentation I'm happy. Plus I don't have to clean anything. 

I noticed with my flower wines that the petals are so light that they form a cap in a heartbeat. I did a stir a bunch of times during the day. Next time I'll use a bag (not my first choice) or keep them submerged another way.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 6, 2022)

Pitched yeast yesterday in the AM.

edited: OK it’s starting to move.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 8, 2022)

Could be a bust. Only at 1.072. Not very active. Might have t start over with juice or fresh raisins and see if I have enough flowers.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 8, 2022)

From 1.084 on Wednesday to 1.072 today isn't bad. Too early to throw in the towel. 
Could just be a slow ferment. I've had a couple that were frustratingly slow.

Had one, added a pinch of nutrient and a big pinch of yeast and it started going.

Had another that took 10 days to go from 1.085 to 1.040. I was concerned about it being exposed to air for so long. Transferred to secondary and a day later it was going crazy - from very little activity to foam in the airlock.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 8, 2022)

did you add yeast nutrient? if not do so now.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 8, 2022)

I did add some yesterday. Didn’t seem to excite it


----------



## salcoco (Jul 8, 2022)

give it some time


----------



## David Violante (Jul 8, 2022)

What yeast did you use? Is there a pH or temperature range you may be near?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 8, 2022)

I used ec1118 I checked ph and I didn’t make note of it but I’m pretty sure it was 3.6

temp right around 76 to 77°
ive got some D47 ordered to try.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 8, 2022)

For future reference and if you plan more flower wines, I'm very happy with 71B and my flowers.

Also, this early in the process and having used boiling water, I would mix that baby up. Don't stir, make it foam!
From what I've read boiling can remove some free oxygen.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 8, 2022)

Gonna be OK 1.064


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 8, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Gonna be OK 1.064


Yay!
I'm sure you acted like Joe Cool when you saw that number, like it was no big deal.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 8, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Yay!
> I'm sure you acted like Joe Cool when you saw that number, like it was no big deal.


I had to check twice


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 9, 2022)

Wicked slow ferment 1.058

BUT it tastes wonderful. A bit sweet, but hoping it ferments off some of that sugar.

now the only problem is it’s the color of Coca Cola


----------



## David Violante (Jul 9, 2022)

I wonder if that’s the tea or the raisins? Glad it smells and tastes great!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 9, 2022)

David Violante said:


> I wonder if that’s the tea or the raisins? Glad it smells and tastes great!


usually the tea has a little more of a reddish hue. the old raisins were brown and the water I soaked them in was brown. Should have drained the water off.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 9, 2022)

I understand the color issue but I'm sure there was good stuff in the raisin water. I'm sure the color will change with time. Hopefully in a good way.

Glad it tastes good!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 9, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I understand the color issue but I'm sure there was good stuff in the raisin water. I'm sure the color will change with time. Hopefully in a good way.
> 
> Glad it tastes good!


Right now I would say it’s the best tasting wine I’ve made. Hope it keeps its flavor.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 10, 2022)

Excellent!
Right now I have 5 flower wines in secondary and the flavors are so surprising. I'm surprised their use isn't more widespread.

I'm thinking that like fruit they'll need a bit of back sweetening to bring back the flavor. I'm months away from finding out.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 10, 2022)

1.054 now. Extremely slow  ferment. Flavor still there. I don’t know if this will ever get to 1.020 But if it does I’ll send pictures of it in secondary.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 12, 2022)

1.031 today. I can taste the sugar turning to alcohol. I hope it keeps some of its flavor. I can tell the flavor is dissipating a bit.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 12, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> 1.031 today. I can taste the sugar turning to alcohol. I hope it keeps some of its flavor. I can tell the flavor is dissipating a bit.


Maybe the alcohol is overpowering the flower and back sweetening will bring it back.
Glad you're fermenting!!!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 13, 2022)

Well it made it down to 1.022 and it was starting to lose a little flavor. So it was time to lose the flowers and raisins and off to secondary. 

It’s picking up a little strength but the color ! ? 

If it keeps it’s taste and clears a little I can live with the color.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 13, 2022)

I love the color. You'll lose the browns and eventually have something beautiful.


----------



## David Violante (Jul 14, 2022)

I bet it smells great... can't wait to see how it turns out ~


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 29, 2022)

Slowly turning a little more towards red and less cola colored.. might finally be getting some of the hibiscus tea color coming out.

imight take another shot at this before the plumerias stop flowering.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 29, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Slowly turning a little more towards red and less cola colored.. might finally be getting some of the hibiscus tea color coming out.
> 
> imight take another shot at this before the plumerias stop flowering.


From experience I thought the color would improve.

As a reminder, flowers can be frozen.

Yes, they can be dried, too, but it seems to me if it's losing moisture it can be losing something else. No proof, just opinion.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Aug 3, 2022)

OK. The color is still awful. Flavor… not superb. It’s got a little burn.
did second racking today added a little more backsweetening. It was 1.011.
the portion I had under airlock in a .750ml tasted slightly vinegary maybe. I played with it a bit so maybe I can drink it anyhow. That’s going in the fridge to sip while vegatating watching TV etc. for now the gallon goes back to aging.

i made need it’s carboy soon so that might go in fridge soon as well.

next time no hibiscus tea or old brown golden raisins.


----------



## David Violante (Aug 3, 2022)

Sometimes you don’t know until you know. Looking forward to round two!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Aug 15, 2022)

Round one is actually a limited success. Despite the color, the flavor is acceptabe. i backsweetend it pretty hard and it is a semi sweet almost desert wine now. Actually tasty, (mostly the raisins) and has a nice light aroma.
i bottled two liters and put another in the fridge. My daughter and SIL both said it’s not bad.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Sep 7, 2022)

OK so I am pleased now with this wine. I backsweetened enough so it isn’t really a “drink a whole glass” wine but more of a small glass desert wine. I have 3 bottles put away and one in the fridge that I just sampled again and it was pretty yummy. Plumerias don’t have a lot of blossoms right now. If they don’t put out a flush in the next few weeks I’ll have to wait for early next summer for another try.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 7, 2022)

Excellent!
Good idea to have an assortment of wines. Every now and then for some reason my mouth wants a sweet wine...and I can oblige.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Dec 5, 2022)

Pulled this bottle out of the fridge for a small snort today. It’s very nice. It has aged well if that’s even possible in the refrigerator. really nice taste. Sadly I have about 1/4 or less of the plumeria plants I had before hurricane Ian. I’m thinking I might get enough for a one gallon batch late this spring if I “accidentally” snip some blossoms from my neighbor.

i have two bottles of this aging in the “wine closet” storage. Gonnabreak one out in Januarywhen my daughter comes down from NY for a visit. thinking Of what juice to use next time. I used hibiscus tea I believe last time.. I want a light juice of some sort to go with the raisins.


----------



## DaveMcC (Dec 6, 2022)

OK, so you do realize that every part of the plumeria plant, including flowers, are full of toxic alkaloids, right?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Dec 6, 2022)

DaveMcC said:


> OK, so you do realize that every part of the plumeria plant, including flowers, are full of toxic alkaloids, right?


I’m not extremely worried…

“There are no recorded cases of death from exposure to or ingestion of plumeria plants.Mar 9, 2022”


----------



## DaveMcC (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes, likely a low risk. Best of luck.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I’m not extremely worried…
> 
> “There are no recorded cases of death from exposure to or ingestion of plumeria plants.Mar 9, 2022”



"Update: As of Dec. 6, 2022, there has been only one recorded case of death."


----------



## David Violante (Dec 10, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Pulled this bottle out of the fridge for a small snort today. It’s very nice. It has aged well if that’s even possible in the refrigerator. really nice taste. Sadly I have about 1/4 or less of the plumeria plants I had before hurricane Ian. I’m thinking I might get enough for a one gallon batch late this spring if I “accidentally” snip some blossoms from my neighbor.
> 
> i have two bottles of this aging in the “wine closet” storage. Gonnabreak one out in Januarywhen my daughter comes down from NY for a visit. thinking Of what juice to use next time. I used hibiscus tea I believe last time.. I want a light juice of some sort to go with the raisins.


Glad it’s getting better with time… and so sorry about you losing plumeria plants… that‘s too bad. One of these days I’ll get to making one.


----------

